# Muestras de ForoAmistad



## elgriego (Jul 31, 2015)

*Reflexion acerca del foro y la amistad virtual.*

* En los tiempos actuales,la mayoría estamos bastante desilusionados con el resto de nuestros semejantes,es común decir y ver que a los demás no les importa si nos pasa algo ,y que cada cual esta en su propio sálvese quien pueda. Pero a veces estos pensamientos muchas veces infundados, se echan por tierra cuando encontramos a gente solidaria y desinteresada ,quizás algunos recuerden que en este mismo ámbito ,el arenero, yo comente que por un error o descuidohno: había quemado mi frecuencímetro de banco,lo que murió fue el prescaler,lo que fue un simple comentario cuasi reflexivo,fue escuchado por uno de ustedes mis amigos virtuales y no solo eso ,sino que además esta persona se tomo el trabajo de buscar en su laboratorio y mandarme no solo uno sino dos prescaler,y hoy viernes en medio de una lluvia torrencial el cartero me dejo este obsequio,que mas allá de su valor comercial estamos hablando de cerca de 30 obamas
Nos demuestra su interés por ayudar a un colega ,un hermano de profesión.
Agradesco Al Amigo Daniel López, por este regalo,por tomarse el tiempo de buscar los elementos ,de tomarse el trabajo de ir hasta el correo y de enviarme desde Brasil ,dichos elementos desinteresadamente,ya que esto fue un regalo ,por lo que quedo en deuda con este Señor, ojalá muchos de nosotros obremos en nuestro día a día ,como El Amigo Daniel.

Pd,Un pedido a los administradores,me gustaria que este agradecimiento quedara guardado en el foro y que no se perdiera en las arenas,busquenle ustedes el lugar mas adecuado,porque creo que actitudes como estas deben ser recordadas.

Atte. El Griego. *


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 31, 2015)

Excelente que varios compañeros tomen la iniciativa que enviarse / intercambiarse cosas, ya le he intercambiado algunas cosas a Don Tiago, una vez me envió unas termocuplas, y hace ya un año le envié unos RF mo$fet$ junto a otras chucherías a cambio de algunos PICs...


----------



## tiago (Ago 9, 2015)

Y cuando quieras retomamos ... 

Saludos.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 9, 2015)

tiago dijo:


> Y cuando quieras retomamos ...
> 
> Saludos.


 Eso me recuerda que tengo algunos toroides y un mosfet RF de los cool


----------



## elgriego (Sep 19, 2015)

*Bueno,Algun Tiempo despues de que mi amigo Daniel Lopez me emviara los ci prescaler,desde El Brasil,y haciendo un alto en el trabajo, aprovechando una rato de tranquilidad,finalmente repare mi sinometer vc 2000. Debo decir que me costo un poquito de trabajo adaptar el prescaler ,en formato smd a formato dip,pero funciono a las mil maravillas.

A continuacion el testimonio fotografico.

Utilice esta misma tecnica saque la foto pero salio horrible,por eso les dejo el link ,porque yo hice exactamente lo mismo.

http://320volt.com/wp-content/uploa...ter-smd-adaptor-smd-adapter-8-pin-adapter.jpg

Cambien el tda 1308 por un Mb 506.

A continuacion las capturas: 

Bueno nuevamente Agradesco al Amigo y colega Daniel Lopez,ya que sin el,mi viejo sinometer 2000, estaria aun en el limbo de los instrumentos electronicos de medicion.

Saludos.*


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 20, 2015)

Un aplauso a nuestro querido *Daniel Lopez*  

y otro aplauso para el *El Rey Julien*  Que siempre desde lejos me extendió una mano y no me olvido que también me envió los *TDA2002* y es el dia de hoy que estoy en deuda con su amistad seguro algún día no encontraremos y comeremos un asau, *GRACIAS LEMUR* 

Me gusto la adaptación SMD a Dip 

Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 20, 2015)

!!!!! Hola a todos , saludos cordeales desde Brasil !!!!!
Don Elgriego por ahora estoi estudiando tu propuesta ( esa hecha en M.P. ) en como puder reenplazar lo preescaler CA3179 por un MB506 donde a grueso modo ,  si es perfectamente  possible  y mejor aun lo nuevo preescaler dibide hasta 2,5GHz contra 1,25GHz maximos de lo antiguo.
Dejo tanbiem las dos hojas de datos tecnicos de los Cis.
!Fuerte abrazoz !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 7, 2015)

Como nos gusta ayudar a nuestros amigos del foro, aún cuando están en otros países, sería bueno dar información aduanera para evitar que devuelvan los regalos, se los quede la aduana o bien los impuestos por importación sea más altos que el valor del regalo ¬¬'

*Empiezo yo:*

Para enviar a *Venezuela*, deben declarar un valor comercial de lo que se envía *(Aquí no vale que digan soy muy cool y generoso por tanto envío cosas gratis )*, el producto puede costar *US$1*, no hay problema, lo que no deben declarar *JAMAS* es que el valor comercial de lo que envían pasa de los *US$99* porque al llegar a los *US$100*, hay que pagar un impuesto de importación del *30% del valor comercial + 12% de IVA*  (Ya no tienen excusas, ahora si pueden enviarme regalos) 

Vayan colocando como trabajan sus aduanas, ya que en lo personal he tenido la intención de enviar cosas y el único con suerte es Tiago  creo que para allá, mientras no me pase de los US$25 no habrá problemas  pero mejor pongan cada quien los detalles de la aduana de su respectivo país para evitarnos inconvenientes, compartirnos y ayudarnos entre nuestros compañeros de otros países...

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 7, 2015)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Como nos gusta ayudar a nuestros amigos del foro, aún cuando están en otros países, sería bueno dar *información aduanera* para evitar que devuelvan los regalos, . . . .



 ¿ No había un tema sobre esto ?


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 9, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ No había un tema sobre esto ?


Nop, solo un tema abandonado sobre la aduana Argentina y muy desactualizado de la forma en que se trabaja ahora...


----------



## angel36 (Oct 9, 2015)

la AFIP/ADUANA hoy trabajan en forma mancomunada para frenar importaciones. 

si no pagan impuestos ( no tienen plata) no pueden tener clave fiscal grado 2 o superior. 

por ende NO pueden recibir/comprar paquetes  en el exterior. 

Al menos en MI caso.


----------



## tiago (Oct 10, 2015)

Por aquí todo aquello que esté declarado por mas de 22-25 Euros supuestamente paga aranceles.
Muchas cosas que llegan por correo ordinario pasan sin mas, aunque esté declarada una cuantía superior a la mencionada.
Esto es debido a que no es posible revisar todos los paquetes y puede llegar a ocurrir hasta el 30% de los casos.
Los que llegan a través de agencia o mensajería no se libra ni uno, ya que la misma agencia les facilita información a la aduana de destino y te están esperando sin remedio.

Si el paquete no es excesivamente grande y se puede forrar de papel opaco, lo que se hace es declararlo por menos de 25 Euros. Eso si, aplicando el sentido común. Un elefante envuelto en papel seguro que no pasa por 25 Euros.

Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 11, 2015)

Toco madera...
Todo lo que he pedido a China hasta hoy ha colado.

Dicen que por correo ordinario cuela más que por certificado y a su vez más que por agencia.
Por agencia pagas seguro; la agencia cobra un sobreprecio por la gestión de la aduana así que le interesa que pare ahí.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 14, 2015)

Hola a todos , afortunadamente logre ezicto en enbiar a lo conpanero Lego707 de Colombia un cristal de quartzo de 6,4MHz sin costos 
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 9, 2016)

Como muchos saben, acá en Venezuela es imposible conseguir algunos componentes y los pocos que hay son carísimos, pero Tiago se apiadó de mi y me envío estos microcontroladores 
​Estos serán destinados en proyectos malvados  
​La verdad estoy muy agradecido con Tiago


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 21, 2016)

Regalo por parte de El Experimentador 

​


----------



## elgriego (Ene 17, 2017)

*Buenas Tardes,Nuevamente Tengo Que Agradecer el pertenecer a Foros de Electronica,y mediante este de las amistades que he hecho a traves de el. Es el caso del colega y Amigo Daniel Lopes con el que tenemos una gran amistad virtual por el momento,y asi como en su momento ,me envio dos prescaler ,para que pudiera arreglar mi frecuencimetro, en cierta ocasion le consulte si se podia conseguir en el Brasil el Ci Ad8307,para armar un watimetro de rf digital,el no solo averiguo,sino que los compro,a travez de M.l de alla,y hoy los recibi a los tres ad8307,pedi tres por si quemo dos 

Nuevamente Quiero Agradecer A Mi Amigo Daniel Lopes,por ser tan buena persona, tan buen colega Y una gran Amigo Y compinche en esto de la electronica y la Radiofrecuencia. .*


GRACIAS.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2017)

elgriego dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 152451*Buenas Tardes,Nuevamente Tengo Que Agradecer el pertenecer a Foros de Electronica,y mediante este de las amistades que he hecho a traves de el. Es el caso del colega y Amigo Daniel Lopez con el que tenemos una gran amistad virtual por el momento,y asi como en su momento ,me envio dos prescaler ,para que pudiera arreglar mi frecuencimetro, en cierta ocasion le consulte si se podia conseguir en el Brasil el Ci Ad8307,para armar un watimetro de rf digital,el no solo averiguo,sino que los compro,a travez de M.l de alla,y hoy los recibi a los tres ad8307,pedi tres por si quemo dos  . . . *


*

  Me pregunto si tal ves me pueda conseguir una  *


----------



## elgriego (Ene 17, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Me pregunto si tal ves me pueda conseguir *una*



 Yo Tambien estaria interesado en algo asi.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 21, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Me pregunto si tal ves me pueda conseguir *una*


Hola a todos , caso algun dia pueda desahollar una joia desas seguramente NO enbio a nadie , quiero jo mismo desfrutar lo cuanto puder      , jajajajajajajajajajajajajaja
!Saludos desde Brasil a todo Foro !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## moises calderon (Jul 13, 2017)

Deseo hacer llegar un agradecimiento muy grande al amigo, colega, miembro de este importante foro, señor Daniel Lopez, quien al saber de la dificultad para obtener un cristal para poder desarrollar el RDS, me lo envio por correo, sin costo alguno, disponiendo ademas de su tiempo muy valioso, un gesto que debe resaltarse y que confirma el valor de este foro, no solo por sus enseñanzas y temas compartidos, si no, que nos permite conocer el desprendimiento de personas, en nuestro planeta, que sin conocernos personalmente, nos hacen creer y confiar, en la amistad sin fronteras.

Daniel Lopez, un abrazo, y mi compromiso de seguir aportando, de lo poco que puedo conocer y asi ayudar a los que lo soliciten, quiero hacer llegar tambien mi agradecimiento y reconocimiento, tardío talves, a tiago, quien hace un tiempo me apoyo con unos componentes, y con quien quede en deuda, saludos amigos, Moises Calderon


----------



## SKYFALL (Jul 16, 2017)

Hola amigos del foro,

Siempre que sea posible colaborar en el envio de algun componente que se encuentre a mi alcance con gusto, tengo algunas chacharas y componentes varios que pueden resultar muy complicados de encontrar para algunos de nosotros


----------

